
Mysterious Golden Object Stumps Experts, Gets Solved by Facebook - awl130
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/mideast/mysterious-golden-object-stumps-experts-gets-solved-facebook-n484431
======
ZainRiz
Find an ancient artifact in "an important archaeology site where remains were
found dating to the Roman, Byzantine and Crusader periods"...and proceed to
blow it up

"After digging the 19-pound gold object out, the maintenance worker thought he
might have found an explosive. He called the bomb squad unit, who carried out
a controlled explosion."

------
awl130
#WisdomOfCrowds

